# How can you trust a dentist?



## Guy Bacos (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the same dentist for some 25 years until he retired, never questioned him or had any problems. The woman taking over his practice is very good but not even a year after she took over I'm questioning her. She tells me I will need a crown, I said ok fine, how much will it cost? She says, $2000.00 since I will have to do a root canal as well. Ok, I'm fine with that. Then I tell her, the only thing is, I don't have a private insurance, so can I pay you in a few payments? She then says, well actually you won't need the root canal, so it will only cost you $1000.00. I didn't like the sound of that, just as she sees I'm not in a position of paying 2K right away, she tells me I won't need a root canal after all. Hmmm! We are so powerless with dentists, like bringing your car in a garage. Next time I see my dentist I will want to talk to her about this, although I'm not sure how to approach this, but I don't understand that one day you need a root canal and the next you don't!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2011)

She was being nice enough to not take your money.
When she thought it was an insurance company she said " Hell Yeah. "

I had my Dental coverage go from 4000 for any family member to unlimited back in 2009 and my Dentist was all over this.
I had clear braces for Junior and I got 4 implants and other good stuff done.
After taking 400 Million from the Unions during various campaigns the Democrats actually came through with the exemptions from mandates, and extra benefits.
So Dentists love that kind of money.

BTW, a crown for 2000, or even a 1000 USD is extremly high.
800 USD here in the USA, and 4-500 in Mexico.
I guess the further North you go the higher the price.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 13, 2011)

That would make sense, I feel kind of dopey not realizing this now that you mentioned it. Yeah, I can see that dentists love this! Highway robbers!!!

I suggested to my dentist they have a "Happy Hour".


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if VSL would have a dental plan? :wink:


----------



## rJames (Mar 13, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Mar 13 said:


> I had the same dentist for some 25 years until he retired, never questioned him or had any problems. The woman taking over his practice is very good but not even a year after she took over I'm questioning her. She tells me I will need a crown, I said ok fine, how much will it cost? She says, $2000.00 since I will have to do a root canal as well. Ok, I'm fine with that. Then I tell her, the only thing is, I don't have a private insurance, so can I pay you in a few payments? She then says, well actually you won't need the root canal, so it will only cost you $1000.00. I didn't like the sound of that, just as she sees I'm not in a position of paying 2K right away, she tells me I won't need a root canal after all. Hmmm! We are so powerless with dentists, like bringing your car in a garage. Next time I see my dentist I will want to talk to her about this, although I'm not sure how to approach this, but I don't understand that one day you need a root canal and the next you don't!



You didn't need the root canal...she needed the root canal. Younger just the unlucky customer that came in when she needed a root canal.

You are darn lucky that you didn't come in when she needed a full set of titanium anchors with a full set of dentures.

I think "preventative," means that a dentist is falling a bit short that month!

Run away from that dentist!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2011)

The question is how likely the tooth is to get infected or crack and cause future problems, since that's why they do root canals.

My guess is that it isn't a slam dunk either way, and that the conservative thing to do is dig and fill, but if you can't afford it then it's not mandatory.

Shouldn't you ask the dentist for more information? Most of them don't do unnecessary treatment just to line their pockets!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 14, 2011)

If I had told her, I can't afford it, I could of understood this, but I said: ok, except, is it ok if I pay you this in a few payments? And it's at that moment she said the root canal will not be necessary. That was pretty cheap of her. I did this regularly with my previous dentist before he retired. She just gave birth to a child, and maybe she has more expenses now...


----------



## hbuus (Mar 14, 2011)

Instead of speculating on an Internet forum, simply phone her tomorrow and ask.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 14, 2011)

I like to get people's advice, and I got some good ones.


----------



## midphase (Mar 14, 2011)

If I go to a dentist, and the waiting room is littered with ads for dental products, I generally get somewhat uneasy about what that dentist primary motivation might be. I also find it suspicious when they have too many of these gross infected teeth and gums photos around...seems to me their primary scope is to scare the shit out of people into saying "yes" to whatever the dentist suggests.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 14, 2011)

How cynical of you all 

...it might just be that she actualy thought you could survive fine without the rootcanal, and suggested that you could skip it out of consideration to your finances? 

Seriosly, i doubt that a dentist suggesting unneeded treatments would survive for very long, and besides..these people make quite alot of money as it is...i dont really think they need to fabricate conditions?

But in any event, you should not see a dentist you do not trust, next thing you know ...you wake up with your buttons undone and shirt tucked the wrong way


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 14, 2011)

I think dentists are like cops, there are great and honest cops and there are the idiot cops and then the corrupted ones.

Just the idea of talking to her about this is already establishing an untrusting relationship. That's what I don't like. What if I trust her on this and say nothing and later on I have a problem with that teeth because I didn't get the root canal job? It's this doubt I hate.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 14, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> I think dentists are like cops, there are great and honest cops and there are the idiot cops and then the corrupted ones.



Well, perhaps there are some differences in social standards that i am not aware of, but i do not really agree with that.

Idiots...well, offcourse they are everywhere, but in any event...why not just see someone else?

2000 USD seems waaaay overpriced anyway...is that the average price of dental care in Canada?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2011)

No, that's what crowns cost. Actually they're often higher (I know because a relative just had one).

Guy, I don't see why asking her for more information in order to make a decision about your own body is establishing an untrusting relationship!

My guess is that she'll say what I wrote - that a root canal is the conservative thing to do, but your tooth is in a 50-50 condition. You're not turning the corner if you just ask what the advantages of doing a root canal are.

She could be a sheister, but I wouldn't automatically assume that unless you have a bad feeling in general - in which case there's more going on than anyone knows from this thread.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 14, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> She could be a sheister, but I wouldn't automatically assume that unless you have a bad feeling in general - in which case there's more going on than anyone knows from this thread.



Had she said it at any other time than immediately after I proposed to pay it in several payments I wouldn't be doubting her. Of course when she said it, I reacted on the spot and she said well I realize it could be done without the root canal because blablabla. So either she's a shyster or it's just an amazing coincidence.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2011)

I just looked up the spelling, and you're right.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 14, 2011)

You can't trust anyone you are paying to deal with a topic that they know a lot more about than you. Dentists... doctors...mechanics...plumbers...lawyers... Why not just sit back and laugh, knowing that in the end they'll all just be replaced by computers. The real lesson here is that we're all already dead and don't know it yet. o-[][]-o


----------



## Allegra (Mar 14, 2011)

Guy...if you are not in any pain...I'd get a second opinion. Find another dentist to check out your dentist's conclusions. Also the money end of it could change drastically. Never know! Your dentist's price seems a bit over the top. Of course, I'm here in the states...don't know the equivalence between States and Canada.

Allegra...

ps..don't give any clues to the new dentist...ha!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 14, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> The real lesson here is that we're all already dead and don't know it yet. o-[][]-o



LOL hehe! that made my day!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 14, 2011)

You don't get a second opinion about a root canal!


----------



## Allegra (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd get a second opinion if they're throwing a $1000 figure at me for a root canal! Crap!! 
Not only a second opinion...I'd change dentists!!!

Allegra


----------



## Ed (Mar 15, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 14 said:


> The real lesson here is that we're all already dead and don't know it yet. o-[][]-o



That's the *real *twist in the Sixth Sense.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 15, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > The real lesson here is that we're all already dead and don't know it yet. o-[][]-o
> ...



Actually the real twist in The Sixth Sense is that it's a bad film. Some people don't even see it coming until like a decade after seeing the movie and then they're like, yeah, alright that dude's movies blow.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 15, 2011)

For comparison sake, I just paid $1,200 for a crown. A touch on the high side, but not when you think it was being redone because some "chain" dentist outfit f-ed it up 6 months before. No insurance for dental anymore, but I'd pay anything to get teeth done right. Pay now, or pay more later.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 15, 2011)

In my town, that seems to be the going rate 1k = crown. But if all dentists decided to say 3k = crown, what are you going to do? They don't leave you much choice. Pay up or suffer.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 16, 2011)

dinerdog @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> For comparison sake, I just paid $1,200 for a crown. A touch on the high side, but not when you think it was being redone because some "chain" dentist outfit f-ed it up 6 months before.



Similar story here. 1000 EUR for a ceramic crown that had to be redone after the last crown on the same tooth by another dentist was clunky, too short and not tight.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 16, 2011)

Folks , I'm sorry , here's another shocking truth about dentists :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM





Gerd


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 16, 2011)

Andrew, I too only have one crown - same thing, cracked tooth from the one filling I've had.

But I go every three months for a cleaning.


----------

